# Skillung



## Shortbreak (25. September 2008)

Joho.
Noch nichts ganzes zu ner lohnenden skillung gefunden...

deswegen frage ich mich, wie soltle ich skillen, 
Auf skills und auch diese rufdinge rbezogen, ehm... "+ stärke" etc


----------



## Frogo (26. September 2008)

Ich empfehle dir entweder voll auf Tank, zu skillen :

http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/career/5#0:0:15:0:0:0  ( Nur gezeigt wie die Spalte heist, keine Fähigkeiten geskillt )

+ Du bist "unsterblich"
+ in Jeder Gruppe sehr Beliebt
+ Gewinnst gegen Mobs mit knap 5 Leveln über dir und hast danach full HP ;-)

- Dmg hält sich in grenzen ist aber ok

Oder auf Boss :

http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/career/5#0:0:0:0:15:0  ( Nur gezeigt wie die Spalte heist, keine Fähigkeiten geskillt )

+ In Gruppen äußerst beliebt
+ Hohe Rüstung durchdringung und Gute Resistenzen
+ Hoher Schaden ( atm höher als bei Schläga )

- Leben sind nicht ganz so Hoch
- Verzicht auf Rüstung
- Erst ab level 25 Gut, davor Tank

Wenn du NUR Leveln willst ist das am besten:

http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/career/5#15:0:0:0:0:0  ( Nur gezeigt wie die Spalte heist, keine Fähigkeiten geskillt )

+ Hoher Aoe dmg gegen Mobs
+ Viele CC fähigkeiten

- Wenig Leben und Rüstung
- PvP untauglich

Natürlich geht auch noch die, aber erst im Endgame:

http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:0:10:552:9:672 ( Mit skills )

+ Hohe Leben und noch Unsterblicher wie alles andere
+ Mehr dmg als Tank
+ sehr gut für Single PvP 
+ In der Gruppe aktzeptiert

- Erst ab level 38+ erfolgreich davor NICHT skillen

Moral und Taktifähikeiten sind Klar, aber fals nicht schreibt eine PN an Dashy, da er gerade nicht schreiben kann hatt er das unter meinem Account gemacht.


----------



## Frogo (26. September 2008)

Wünsche dir viel spaß damit und einen Erfolgreichen weg zum RoXXor Ork ;P


----------



## Ruffinity (26. September 2008)

Ruffinity`s Skillung ^  

http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...5:41472:0:0:7:0

so sieht meine aus  Dazu :

so habe ich atm vor zu skillen ( atm lvl 25 alles im schläger three ) 
aoe skillung fine ich im rvr sowie auch im pve sehr sinnig medium dmg im rvr an allen klassen und beim aoe grinden gute 15 mobs  +-2 lvl tanken mit nem 2 haender 
im rvr dann eher tekkler/vorstopper in grp aber unschlagbar mfg Ruffy


----------



## Freebs (30. September 2008)

Ruffinity schrieb:


> Ruffinity`s Skillung ^
> 
> http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...5:41472:0:0:7:0
> 
> ...



Bischen wenig geskillt was?
mir würde die Tier 3 Taktik fehlen.


----------



## Shrukan (1. Oktober 2008)

ich werde auch eine Schläga / Boss Skillung anpeilen, wegen dem Damage, wenn du einen Heiler hast sollte das schon gut gehen.


----------



## ..::xXxTriplexXx::.. (1. Oktober 2008)

Kan mir wer ein tip geben wie ich mein magier am besten skillen soll ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atomicfire (1. Oktober 2008)

..::xXxTriplexXx::.. schrieb:


> Kan mir wer ein tip geben wie ich mein magier am besten skillen soll ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wir sind hier im schwarzork forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urbulgrokash (3. Oktober 2008)

Da sieht man wie sehr sich die Geister spalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin voll auf Da Härtest´n und werde es auch bleiben. Kann echt nicht verstehen wie man auf Schläga skillen kann, da es ja eh nicht wirklich Schaden macht (Ich habe es ausprobiert) und man wirklich gar nichts aushält. Aber jedem das Seine!


----------



## Katalmacht (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich liebe die Def Skillung , hab auch atm fast nur Sachen an mit Wiederstand,Leben und Resis, aber ich sterb oft 0 mal und bin von den Orkse meist mit DMG ganz vorn einfach weil ich länger hauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag es einfach nen Felsblock zu sein der unkaputbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber DMG ist lange nicht alles! Am meisten hilft man als Ork den eigenen Leuten wen man wie ein Wirbelwind jeden Heiler auf die Pelle rückt und jeden DD der die eigenen angreift wegschleudert und die können nix dagegen tun weil sie mich nur killen können wenn wirklich alle auf mich einhaun.


----------



## Urbulgrokash (3. Oktober 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Aber DMG ist lange nicht alles! Am meisten hilft man als Ork den eigenen Leuten wen man wie ein Wirbelwind jeden Heiler auf die Pelle rückt und jeden DD der die eigenen angreift wegschleudert und die können nix dagegen tun weil sie mich nur killen können wenn wirklich alle auf mich einhaun.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch lustig ist es sich ne Riesenmenge Mobs zu pullen und die langsam down zu machen ohne wirklich an HP zu verlieren! Mein Rekord liegt bei 19 lvl 25 Mobs im 12. Chaos Kapitel, als ich selbst noch lvl 24 war. Jedoch hab ich einen Heiltrank gebraucht. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur wenn man als zweite Moralfähigkeit "Ausmerzen" hat. Ne prima Art sich alleine Einfluss im Kapitel zu erzocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (4. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend die heeren Schwarzork´s...Hab mir mal 2 Skillungen zusammengebastelt  Kann mich bloß nicht wirklich entscheiden welche ich nehmen sollte..Sind beide gut :-) Vielleicht hat ja wer bisschen mehr Plan und könnt mir nen Tipp geben..


1. http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...5:32768:9:32768

2. http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...5:32768:0:32768


----------



## Arminace (5. Oktober 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Guten Abend die heeren Schwarzork´s...Hab mir mal 2 Skillungen zusammengebastelt  Kann mich bloß nicht wirklich entscheiden welche ich nehmen sollte..Sind beide gut :-) Vielleicht hat ja wer bisschen mehr Plan und könnt mir nen Tipp geben..
> 
> 
> 1. http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...5:32768:9:32768
> ...




hmm ich finde beide skillungen suboptimal ... kaum fähigkeiten genutzt und die moralfertigkeit 4 ist eh im moment etwas mies ... man bekommt zu selten den balken voll .. ok als tank mit einem heilr geht es noicht aber generell ist es nicht so toll ... willst du mehr tanken mit eienr einhandwaffe oder bist du eher der 2handsupporter und wenn ...eher in den instanzen oder questen oder mehr pvp ?


----------



## Husi (6. Oktober 2008)

Hab da mal ne doofe Frage:
Bin nun lvl 19 mit meinem Schwarzork und hab im Pfad von da Schläga geskillt. Nun bin ich bei  Armbrecha angekommen, was offensichtlich eine Fähigkeit ist, und habe darauf den Punkt gesetzt. Nun finde ich aber nirgens diese Fähigkeit wieder, weder im meinen Fähigkeiten noch im Buch oder sonst wo. Ist das nen Bug oder verstehe ich da was nicht richtig ?!?


----------



## atomicfire (6. Oktober 2008)

ich bin zurzeit kurz vor 23 und auch voll auf da härtester geskillt und bin zufrieden....
mobs gehen halt a bisle langsam, dafür tun sie mir nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorhin grad 3 duelle gegen nen 23 eisenbrecher gehabt und er hat alle 3 chancenlos verloren (dank dem healproc und der taktik die den dicken dot dem schlag hinzufügt der meine kampfkraft dings erhöt....sry grad all die begriffe net im kopf ^^)

allerdings find ich das es klaum sinvolle fähigkeiten im def baum gibt die es zu kaufen lohnen würde. zumindest auf meinem lvl noch nicht.


----------



## Greymoon (6. Oktober 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> ... Aber DMG ist lange nicht alles! Am meisten hilft man als Ork den eigenen Leuten wen man wie ein Wirbelwind jeden Heiler auf die Pelle rückt und jeden DD der die eigenen angreift wegschleudert ...



Was würde ich darum geben, *sowas* öfter zu sehen.


----------



## Skabeast (7. Oktober 2008)

pfad von da schläge ist net übel damit hatte auch auch level 24 2 34er mobs gepackt, und mit der richtigen taktikeinstellung und deff equip hab ich mit imo level 28 auch keine probleme zu tanken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (27. Oktober 2008)

http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...5:10920:0:0:3:8


So zum Lvln und nebenbei Szenario..Taugt die was?


----------



## Rogar (27. Oktober 2008)

grundsätzlich taugt jede skillung was, in ner gruppe isses entweder der tank oder die ae skillung

zum solo lvl auf jeden fall 2hand.

ihr solltet euch die fähigkeiten gönnen, auch wenn die cooldown's von 20sek euch lang erscheinen, wenn ihr 2 davon habt sind sie meist rdy wenn ihr sie einsetzen wollt.

bei der skillung solltet ihr darauf achten fürs lvl keine unnötigen pvp taktik oder fähigkeiten zu kaufen

ausserdem gibt es sachen die man skilln kann, die fähigkeiten dazu aber erst mit höherem lvl erlangt.


ich kann euch n ur einen tip geben, probiert alles aus, jeder wird ne individuelle skillung finden, die ihm mehr zusagt, keiner der trees ist wirklich schlecht, auch wenn der aoe tree noch etwas wenig dps hat.

im 30er bereicht habt ihr dnan eh soviel skill punkte das ihr 2gleisig fahren könnt/müsst/solltet





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (27. Oktober 2008)

ALso kann man damit lvln? da du ja schon Rang 40 bist denk ich mal du hast ne gute skillung^^


----------



## Rogar (28. Oktober 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> ALso kann man damit lvln? da du ja schon Rang 40 bist denk ich mal du hast ne gute skillung^^



nimm dir bitte nicht meine skillung zu herzen, ich bin momentan als tank in der t4 instanz am machen, das hat nix mehr mit der lvl skillung zu tun.

zum lvln ist ganz klar nur die 2hand skillung geeignet, "wat für ne rüstung" kombiniert mit dem knock down ist eigentlich ne gute methode schnell mobs down zu kriegen. klar, fast jede andere melee klasse macht mehr dmg, wir sind nunmal tanks. aber ganz ehrlich wenn man sich immer schön nur mit den quests durch die gegen bewegt kommt man ratz fatz auf 40, einfach mal die pq wo manb keine grp findet nebenher liegen lassen, kann man später immernoch machen.

und mal um euch nen kleinen anreitz zu bieten was man mit deff auf 40 so machen kann.

mit nem anderen tank zusammen der "kümmerling beschützen" auch mich macht, tanke ich nen 40er burg helden OHNE heiler.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigha (28. Oktober 2008)

da ich in AoC n templer als main hatte bin ich noch bissl 1h+schild traumatisiert, was auch hauptsächlich der grund dafür ist warum man mich nur mit bihändern sieht

http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:8864:0:0:9:544

meine angepeilte skillung. bin jetzt 33 und 3fach treffer haut für BO verhältniss enorm rein. im boss baum will ich gerne die beiden buffs mitnehemn weil die ne gute deff geben und auch der grp zugute kommen.

taktiken: Gorkszerschmetterung (10% bzw 20% crit) + ich bin da größtä! (mehr hp) + ich stech bessa zu (+50%crit dmg) + je nach spielweise und situation tendiere persönlich eher zu  unaufhaltsamer Moloch(-20cd auf moloch) und zielgerichteter Angriff (+15%dmg -33%rüssi).


----------



## Rogar (28. Oktober 2008)

das wird sich mit dem moloch ändern wenn du den silence schlag + taktik bekommst mit 39/40

das macht wirklick spass gegen caster in verbindung mit slow und dem 5sek niederschlagen


dazu empfehle ich jeden BO als moral2 die ae silence zu nehmen, gib t nix geileres als nen ganzer order zerg der 7 sek nichtmehr casten kann





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (28. Oktober 2008)

Hm hab gestern gemerkt soviel Spaß macht mir das garnicht mit 2hand Waffe, irgendwie passt das garnicht zum Schwarzork :-)

Nehme doch lieber was mit 1hand und Schild, passt besser^^


----------



## Tigha (28. Oktober 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Hm hab gestern gemerkt soviel Spaß macht mir das garnicht mit 2hand Waffe, irgendwie passt das garnicht zum Schwarzork :-)
> 
> Nehme doch lieber was mit 1hand und Schild, passt besser^^


 hab heute morgen mal kurz die boss skillung angetestet, bin auch am überlegen ob ich nich boss/härteste mit schild spielen werde wenn ich 40 bin. ist auf jedenfall der größte nutzten für die sg, in bgs und bei keepfights.


----------



## Enos (1. November 2008)

Skill im Moment auf den Pfad von da härtestä bin ganz zufreiden mit, aber bin mir nicht schlüssig wo genau ich die punkte setzen soll..

Dachte so etwa  http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:0:15:2728:7:40 

Kann wer was sagen ob gut schlecht was auch immer^^


----------



## Rogar (2. November 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Skill im Moment auf den Pfad von da härtestä bin ganz zufreiden mit, aber bin mir nicht schlüssig wo genau ich die punkte setzen soll..
> 
> Dachte so etwa  http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:0:15:2728:7:40
> 
> Kann wer was sagen ob gut schlecht was auch immer^^



also ich würd vom bolss pfad runter gehen, das lohnt sich nur wenn du dir den ae mit stärke debuff holst für mob grp tanken, ansonsten würd ich eher auf schläga ausweichen um den dps zu erhöhen, der gruppen rüstungbuff erscheint mir momentan nicht so sinnvoll.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (2. November 2008)

Hm ok da könntest recht mithaben... 

Hab mir was neues gebastelt http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:8:15:10920:3:8

Was genau bedeutet ihr könnt nicht länger besänftigt werden? das ich nicht mehr z.B Von Feuerzauberer in feuerkäfig hängen bleibe oder ist damit was anders gemeint?


----------



## Rogar (2. November 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Hm ok da könntest recht mithaben...
> 
> Hab mir was neues gebastelt http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:8:15:10920:3:8
> 
> Was genau bedeutet ihr könnt nicht länger besänftigt werden? das ich nicht mehr z.B Von Feuerzauberer in feuerkäfig hängen bleibe oder ist damit was anders gemeint?



besänftigen sidn spell vom heiler/caster die deinen schaden an ihnen um 25 oder 50 % reduzieren für meist 15sec, is so ne art detaunt spell eig fürs pve gedacht.#




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigha (2. November 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> besänftigen sidn spell vom heiler/caster die deinen schaden an ihnen um 25 oder 50 % reduzieren für meist 15sec, is so ne art detaunt spell eig fürs pve gedacht.#


 oft fall ich vom besten bzw guten plan zurück auf null, dachte das währe besänftigen. ist das verlieren des plans dann nur n bug oder haben bestimmte klassen hier ne fähigkeit die uns da torpediert?


btw ,rogar knall ma dein bild in die signatur. mir passierts immer das ichs mit "zitiere" :>


----------



## Fließendes Blut (2. November 2008)

taktiken sind ja in verschiedene kategorien unterteilt und beim buffed karriereplaner sieht man nur eine art , da würd ich den karriere planer von wardb.com benutzen .

also hab mir was überlegt http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=5#4:8:...21:611:610:1728

wenn ihr probleme mit dem englischen habt guckt einfach die deutsche übersetzung im buffedkarriereplaner 
ansonsten so :
http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...40:15:43528:0:0

ps. beim buffed karrierenplaner sind noch die zusätzlichen pukte durch den rufrang und bei wardb.com moralfähigkeiten und taktiken ( unten )


----------



## Pantezza (18. November 2008)

also ich bin von anfang an auf schläga gegangen muss sagen lvln war zwar bissi schwerer aber im eneffeckt ist ja rvr relevant
bin zwar zuerst mit dem (grössten?) und der taktik rumgerrant das die grp mitglieder auch die attributsbonuse bekommen aber bringt sich rvr mässig und pve meiner meinung nach nich soviel wie der härteste
ganz einfach bekommt man auf unsern server nicht imer heal, und wen doch dann hat der heiler halt einfach mehr zum heilen die 10 sec auch nur vorteil,
bin alles auf schläga dort moral 4 und dreifacher schlag, rest hab ich einfach in den härtesten baum gehaun damit der buff stärker wierd
mit den 3 silenc(lvl40 boss, tuantshout, und m2 das gebrüll) bekomt man jeden heiler down weil der damm höher ist, hab die crit+50% schaden taktik drinne, und im norm fall crit ich da mit ca 500 600 dam, mein record war 850, bissi gewöhnung gehört rein aber legen tut ihr alles im 1on1 mit dem ding(bissi schwer tu ich mir gegen schwertmeister mit sein verdammten absorb aber sonst)


----------



## MadSquare (22. November 2008)

PvE:
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=5#0:0:...1:611:1723:1728

oder mit 25 Punkten:
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=5#0:0:...:::1721:611:610

PvP:
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=5#0:0:...1:607:1723:1728

oder mit 25 Punkten:
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=5#0:0:...:::1721:611:610

alternativ ohne die rang4 Moral:
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=5#0:0:...:::1721:611:610


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (16. März 2009)

Mal wieder aufleben lassen den Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:15:41480:9:512
was haltet ihr davon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (15. August 2009)

Gibt es neue Kenntnisse?


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (7. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es neue Kenntnisse?


----------

